# [HOW-TO] RAID 0 na płycie MSI H97-MATE

## nUmer_inaczej

Na płycie MSI H97-mate mam fizyczną obsługę RAIDA, którą postanowiłem włączyć,

zaprzęgając do pracy dwa dyski SSD:

Samsung PRO 256GB oraz Goodram Iridium Pro o zbliżonej pojemności i parametrach pracy.

Kontrolerem RAID jest w mej płycie Intel dla którego należy włączyć obsługę ahci.

UWAGA: Poniższe czynności mogą doprowadzić do utraty danych.

I.	Czynności przygotowujące do RAID 0

1)	Wykonujemy kopię zapasową systemu (można za pomocą programu `rusznikarz' → przeedytuj /root/.rusznikarzrc) 

	zapisując na dysku innym aniżeli wchodzące wskład RAID 0

2) 	Do dalszych czynności potrzebujemy płytę instalacyjną - minimal z gentoo

3) 	Restartujemy komputer, i wchodzimy do BIOSu ustawiając tryb pracy dysków na RAID. 

	Z kolei po ponownym uruchomieniu podczas startu wciskając jednocześnie klawisze CTRL + I (dla płyt MSI H97 MATE) wchodzimy do programu w którym 

	zakładając RAID 0 wybieramy dyski wchodzące w jego skład.

	[Odsyłam do filmików na Youtube jak to zrobić]

	UWAGA: w tym momencie utracimy wszystkie dane na dyskach wchodzących w skład RAID 0 !

II. 	Tworzenie RAID 0	

1)	Po wystartowaniu systemu z liv`a zakładamy partycje gpt programem fdisk lub cfdisk, które przyjmą postać coś na kształt /dev/md126pX

	pamiętając o partycji efi. (Jeśli wcześniej instalowałeś Windows to wykorzystaj ją w dalszej instalacji GRUB)

2)	Formatujemy wczesniej założone partycje na naszym RAID 0

```

   mkswap  /dev/md126pX      (dla stworzenia swapa)

   mkfs.ext4 /dev/md126pX       (dla założenia systemu ext4)

```

3)	program `fdisk -l' wskaże sformatowane partycje 

4) 	montujemy partycje dla założonych systemów plików tak, by rozpakować nasze Gentoo z backupu

	po wypakowaniu gentoo montujemy:

```

   #mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

   #mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

   #mount -o bind /sys /mnt/gentoo/sys

```

5) 	wchodzimy do katalogu /mnt/gentoo

```

   #cd /mnt/gentoo

```

6)	chrootujemy się do systemu

```

   #chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

```

7)	uaktualniamy stan systemu

```

   #env-update

   #source /etc/profile

```

8 ) 	Instalujemy program do obsługi RAID i dokonujemy jego konfiguracji

```

   #emerge -av mdadm

   #/etc/init.d/mdadm start

   #mdadm --detail -scan >> /etc/mdadm.conf

   rc-update add mdadm boot

```

9) 	Kompilujemy kernel z włączeniem obsługi do ramdisku RAID 0

```

    genkernel --menuconfig --mdadm --mdadm-config=/etc/mdadm.confdadm-config=/etc/mdadm.conf all

```

	Włączamy następujące opcje:

```

   Device Drivers --->

      [*] Multiple devices driver support (RAID and LVM)  --->

         -*-   RAID support

         [*]     Autodetect RAID arrays during kernel boot

         < >     Linear (append) mode 

          -*-     RAID-0 (striping) mode 

          -*-     RAID-1 (mirroring) mode 

          -*-     RAID-10 (mirrored striping) mode 

         -*-     RAID-4/RAID-5/RAID-6 mode 

         [*]     Autodetect RAID arrays during kernel boot 

         <*>     RAID 1/4/5/6/10 target

```

	(Po kompilacji kernela sprawdzamy, czy genkernel skopiował pliki initramfs i kernel do /boot)

10)	Edytujemy plik /etc/fstab - uaktualniając nowy system plików 

	/dev/sdaX zastępujemy partycją na macierzy /dev/md126pX 

11) 	Montujemy partycję efi w katalogu /boot/efi

12)	Instalujemy GRUB2 

```

   #grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi --boot-directory=/boot /dev/md126pX

```

III. 	Po tych czynnościach możemy przystąpić do odmontowania wszystkich partycji i zrestartowania komputera.

	Po tych czynnościach powinniśmy się cieszyć zwiększonymi prędkościami dysku (można po wszystkim ustawić parametry dla macierzy programu hdparm itp

Ja dla mojej płyty i dysków SSD uzyskuję prędkości:

#hdparm -fTt /dev/md126

```

/dev/md126:

 Timing cached reads:   30966 MB in  1.99 seconds = 15539.66 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads: 2856 MB in  3.00 seconds = 951.76 MB/sec

/dev/md126:

 Timing cached reads:   31574 MB in  1.99 seconds = 15843.24 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads: 2816 MB in  3.00 seconds = 938.03 MB/sec

```

IV.	UWAGI końcowe:

	- dopasuj wszystkie ścieżki dla montowanych dysków i dla fstab wobec swoich wymagań

	- przydatne programy to: `blkid' oraz 'lsblk'

----------

